# Bumps on lamb nose



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

I have noticed that one of my lambs has large crusty bumps on his nose and around lips just a little. Does anyone know what this is and what I can do to treat it? As well as If there are vaccines for the other lambs and/or ewes? His twin also has a few very small bumps but haven't noticed it in any of the other lambs. Please help. Don't want him getting worse.


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

These are other pics


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

And a close up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Soremouth. It has to run its course but Today mastitis treatment helps it.


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

Karen Salvango- Thank you! The mastitis treatment is just given to the mom,correct? And will it clear up on the lambs on its own? Thank you so much for your response


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Use Today or Tomorrow mastisis treatment on the babies sores, as a cream..wear gloves as you can catch it too!!...the treatment will help it clear up faster...here is what I do:

Wear gloves and wash the area with a 50/50 mix of vinegar and water...which will remove most the scabs if not all...then put the mastisis antibiotic on the locatation...do the treatment 2 times a day until healed...

ALSO!! Wash moms udder with thevinegar water mix as well...as often as you can...and rub a thin layer of the mastisis cream on them as well to protect from sore mouth spreading on her udder...

keep the isolated so the others in the herd wont catch it..


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you both so much for your help and guidance! I really appreciate it.


----------

